# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  χαριζονται αλλα και ανταλλασονται......

## d.antonis

Δεν θα τα χρειαστω οποτε ,οπως παντα ,ο 1ος που θα στειλει π.μ. ή απαντηση εδω παιρνει αυτο που θελει.

Τα εσωψυχα ενος 5καναλου sony που ειχε θεμα με ενα καναλι αλλα τελικα δεν... .Καπου εχω και το μετασχηματιστη του.

Διαφορα step motors ,αλλα και 2 μοτερακια-μειωτηρες. Ειναι τα μαυρα στη φωτο. Αυτα τα χαριζω και χωριστα ,οποιος τα θελει. Τα step ολα μαζι.

Διαφορα μοτερακια απο cd μεχρι εκτυπωτων οποιος θελει κανα κιλο :Smile: . Η φωτο ειναι ενδεικτικη.P3220081.jpg P4150109.jpg P3290039.jpg

Για ανταλλαγη θα'θελα οποιος εχει και δεν τα χρειαζεται 5-6 τσιπακια ne 5532 ή opa2134 για μια κατασκευουλα.

Thanksssss.....

----------

dinos.liaskos (16-04-18)

----------


## elektronio

Καλησπέρα με ενδιαφέρουν τα step motor αν δεν είναι καμμένα. Γνωρίζεις αν λειτουργούν;

----------


## fotis65

Καλησπέρα,
με ενδιαφέρει ο ενισχυτής SONY - και αν βρεθει και ο μετασχηματιστής του. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## d.antonis

Φιλε μαρκο δικα σου .Δεν εχω ασχοληθει με βηματικα ,αλλα βγηκαν απο φωτοτυπικα και αλλα παρομοια ,που ειχαν αλλη βλαβη. Μαζι με τους μειωτηρες ετσι? 

Φωτη ,τα sony δικα σου ,το μ/σ τον βρηκα ,υπαρχει. Παιρνεις οτι βλεπεις ,κεντρικη πλακετα+μ/σ. Τα αλλα δεν υπαρχουν.

Παιδες ,τα στοιχεια σας με π.μ. και μην ξεχαστε το κινητο σας ,μου το ζητουν στα ελτα.

----------


## fotis65

Παρέλαβα σήμερα το απόγευμα την κεντρική πλακέττα του ενισχυτή SONY και τον μετασχηματιστή του. Το πακετάρισμα του ήταν άψογο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ δημόσια τον φίλο Αντώνη για το δώρο του!

----------


## d.antonis

Να'σαι καλα .Πιστευω να βρεις ακρη....

----------


## elektronio

Παρέλαβα και εγώ σήμερα το πακέτο με τα μοτεράκια. Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Αντώνη για την προσφορά του.

Αντώνη κοίταξα και έχω 5 τσιπάκια ΝΕ5532. Είναι αγορασμένα από Κίνα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλά από άποψη ποιότητας αλλά κάποιο που δοκίμασα λειτουργούσε.
Αν θέλεις να σου τα στείλω στείλε πμ με τα στοιχεία σου.

----------


## PClover

Καλημέρα υπάρχουν ακόμα μοτεράκια; Στέλνεις με ΕΛΤΑ;

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλημέρα υπάρχουν ακόμα μοτεράκια; Στέλνεις με ΕΛΤΑ;



Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι μετά από 8 μήνες δεν τα έχει ήδη πάρει κάποιος άλλος? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

